# Spawning Bass



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone else has seen any bass on beds yet. I caught one yesterday and saw another one. They were committed to the bed! I would have post pics but I dropped my phone in the lake when i was getting out on the dock yesterday. The water temp got up to 64 degrees on the lake I was fishing!


----------



## skeeter21 (Mar 26, 2010)

I havent seen any in central ohio yet


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I cant saw ive seen them on beds but im starting to catch alot more that got guts on them, its getting close to that magical time thats for sure....im in NW Ohio


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey jwardy21 where did you see the bass on the beds at?


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

ive bn hammerin them this week there not locked on beds but thay r stayn real close


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ross Lake just outside Chillicothe (South Central Ohio)


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Caught spawned out bass at indian saturday and saw fry. Also saw some weighed in from our tourney that were full of eggs.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

saw some males committing to "areas" in a small neighborhood pond - no other pre-spawners or spawners seen in other area ponds just yet.


----------



## lunkerbass (Apr 19, 2010)

*I live in Central Ohio, and I fish farm ponds mostly. From what I've seen, they aren't on the beds yet. Though they are biting aggressively. Trying to protect their potential bed spot possibly.*


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

i haven't had any luck in the ponds...some bass appear to stuck to particular location while others are roaming along close to shore. None went for anything i was throwing (lizards, worms, cranks, jerkbait, crawdad). Not sure what's going on with them right now for me.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I spotted a bed that had a very nice female prob 4+ and a male (2-3lb) with her back on the 11th. Tried catching but only had a little time and my kids kept scaring them. They were very spooked and not quite over top the bed.
Went back last night (4/22) and they are still there. It looks like the male is overtop of the bed and I did see the female (she looks big).
Worked on them for an hour or so with a wacky rigged Senko, and a drop shot but I did not like my drop shot lure. It was very bouyant and the tail end floated high from the hook.
Any ideas on how to hook them (legally...lol). I think I will have to wait until it is overcast outside because they are very spooked no matter what angle I get at em. I practically have to crawl to a spot to get to them. They are sitting right under a tree in 1'-2' of water. 
What lures have you guys used to get them? They are tough to get to. When I get a bait on their bed, I only have about 10' of line out or less. 
I would love to catch that female, take a pic, and let her go.


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

lacdown said:


> i haven't had any luck in the ponds...some bass appear to stuck to particular location while others are roaming along close to shore. None went for anything i was throwing (lizards, worms, cranks, jerkbait, crawdad). Not sure what's going on with them right now for me.


I havent had much luck either...i did get two smaller ones yesterday though....one on a black/blue jig/grub and the other on a green pumpkin jig/grub...


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

once they are on the beds a lizard or crawdad works well. the other day i kept trying to put the lizard on the bed and it would agitate the bass but not enough to bite. once i started dropping the lizard aggresively right on its head it got so pissed it took it right away.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

If some aren't bedding, they're clearly moving into spawning areas. I found water temps at Buckeye Thursday up to 66 degrees. I didn't see any on beds, but I didn't spend much time where the water was clear enough to see them.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

unethical to fish for them if your not in a tourney and sucks then too because now your taking them off their beds and the gil will tear the nest apart ten out of ten times


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

melo123 said:


> unethical to fish for them if your not in a tourney and sucks then too because now your taking them off their beds and the gil will tear the nest apart ten out of ten times


Your wording is a little strange here. Are you saying it is ethical to pull them off of beds as long as you are competing for a chance at money? I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt that that's not what u meant cuz that's ludicrous...


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

BASmead said:


> Your wording is a little strange here. Are you saying it is ethical to pull them off of beds as long as you are competing for a chance at money? I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt that that's not what u meant cuz that's ludicrous...



I really think he meant to say it was not wise to take them off the bed no matter if you are competing or not....and I tend to agree especially during tournaments where they do not get put back in immediately so they have a chance to return to the bed.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

BASmead said:


> Your wording is a little strange here. Are you saying it is ethical to pull them off of beds as long as you are competing for a chance at money? I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt that that's not what u meant cuz that's ludicrous...


I think that he's saying if you are a professional, and have to fish beds to feed your family, then it is understandable. However, if you are a recreational angler, you should leave fish on the beds alone.

At least that is what I understood...I can certainly understand that sentiment.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i believe if you pay for a fishing lic. and the state of ohio, backed by years of research, declares it legal to fish for spawning fish, it's nobody else's place to tell you if you should do it or not. people have been pulling fish off of beds for centeries (wether intentional or not) and the large mouth bass has not become extict to my knowledge. if your personal choice is not to fish for them, then don't. but every year it's the same arguements with the same results.... nothing.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

and one more thing, we kill turkey's, deer, ect. by tricking them into thinking we are the opposite sex to get them closer. this in turn should disrupt the act of reproduction as well. why is this not considered unethical??? heck, when was the last time a bed fisherman put out a 5lb. largemouth bass decoy and started whispering "sweet little nothings" under the water????


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> heck, when was the last time a bed fisherman put out a 5lb. largemouth bass decoy and started whispering "sweet little nothings" under the water????


Great...............now everyone knows how I catch all those spawning bass!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> i believe if you pay for a fishing lic. and the state of ohio, backed by years of research, declares it legal to fish for spawning fish, it's nobody else's place to tell you if you should do it or not. people have been pulling fish off of beds for centeries (wether intentional or not) and the large mouth bass has not become extict to my knowledge. if your personal choice is not to fish for them, then don't. but every year it's the same arguements with the same results.... nothing.


Some people don't like to fish beds, and that is a perfectly legitimate opinion.

If you want to fish beds, then go for it. There's no need to get irritated just because someone else has a different opinion.

I would caution folks that it is not legal to take black bass from all bodies of water in Ohio during the spring/late summer.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> Some people don't like to fish beds, and that is a perfectly legitimate opinion.
> 
> If you want to fish beds, then go for it. There's no need to get irritated just because someone else has a different opinion.
> 
> I would caution folks that it is not legal to take black bass from all bodies of water in Ohio during the spring/late summer.


my beef is that every year as soon as someone mentions something about spawners someone has to tell them how unethical it is. i'm not trying to get people to go out and catch bed fish, so don't try to make the guys that want to catch them stop. everyone has their opinions and belief's, but it doesn't mean you have to tell everyone about them. if you don't like bed fishing... don't do it. if you want to (and it's legal in the body of water your fishing) go for it!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> my beef is that every year as soon as someone mentions something about spawners someone has to tell them how unethical it is. i'm not trying to get people to go out and catch bed fish, so don't try to make the guys that want to catch them stop. everyone has their opinions and belief's, but it doesn't mean you have to tell everyone about them. if you don't like bed fishing... don't do it. if you want to (and it's legal in the body of water your fishing) go for it!


I guess that is the price to pay for posting in a public forum in a country with free speech.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jwardy21 said:


> Ross Lake just outside Chillicothe (South Central Ohio)


i've heard of that place,is it any good?someone told me that you gotta go early in the year or the grass/weeds take over and it becomes very,very hard to fish there.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

here's the way i look at fishing for bedding bass.....how many of you that do fish for them on their beds would like it if somebody came into your house/apartment while you was trying to get it on and suddenly jerked you or your partner outta there?i know the biggest reason some fish beds is because that's their best shot at catching a lunker but i still don't agree with the practice of bed fishing for fun or even in tournys..this is my opinion and some may not agree but i served my country for 4 yrs so that i get to keep my right of free speech.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

spfldbassguy said:


> here's the way i look at fishing for bedding bass.....how many of you that do fish for them on their beds would like it if somebody came into your house/apartment while you was trying to get it on and suddenly jerked you or your partner outta there?


Do you liken someone catching a bass and keeping it to walking up to a guy on the street and killing/dismembering them?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

big_b16 said:


> Do you liken someone catching a bass and keeping it to walking up to a guy on the street and killing/dismembering them?


no i don't think it's the same.obviously you missed the point...how would you like it if you was interupted while trying to reproduce?probably not all i'd guess..if you want another opinion of mine,if you can't catch a hawg except during the spawn then you're not a very good fisherman..that's how i see it..shouldn't have to rip them off the beds to get your hawg.they're there year round you just gotta work to get 'em.maybe some folks are either not that good or are just lazy  and don't wanna put in the time it takes to find 'em & catch 'em.that's my personal opinion & i really don't care how many others share it....also i never said that i disagree with people keeping bass to eat,i personally never keep any bass that i catch.some people like to eat them but not myself.i dislike the practice of "bed-fishing".maybe you outta read more carefully next time before you post something.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

spfldbassguy said:


> if you want another opinion of mine...


I don't. Could have ended at that. FYI...there are two "Shift" keys, one to the left of the Z key and the other to the right of the / key. Press either of them when you want to start a sentence, or type a proper name, place, etc.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

big_b16 said:


> I don't. Could have ended at that. FYI...there are two "Shift" keys, one to the left of the Z key and the other to the right of the / key. Press either of them when you want to start a sentence, or type a proper name, place, etc.


oh jeez thanks for the FYI,didn't know that everyone was such a stickler for grammer related issues on here.i was simply responding to a post that questioned my opinion.i don't understand how or why people can't take the time to read something correctly.that's why i responded to the post with the obviously goofy question directed towards me.i'm sure you've got view points on certain issues that not everyone agrees with.i was simply stating mine,no more no less.do you correct people on here everytime that they misspell or don't use the proper grammer?did you take offense that i used a few periods in my sentences?like i really care though.....


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

It's ok. It isn't my favorite place to fish but it is close and I can get there quick when I get off work early enough fish during the week. I wouldn't waste my time coming from springfield unless you were in the area. It is a trolling motor only lake. I usually catch bigger bass in the summer late in the evening on buzzbaits there.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't figure out the bass spawn on Clendenning. I was there today and did OK but did not see one bass on the bed and the ones I caught did not have any indication of a spawning bass. Water temp was about 65. They should be on the beds but you could not prove it by me.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jwardy21 said:


> It's ok. It isn't my favorite place to fish but it is close and I can get there quick when I get off work early enough fish during the week. I wouldn't waste my time coming from springfield unless you were in the area. It is a trolling motor only lake. I usually catch bigger bass in the summer late in the evening on buzzbaits there.


Hey thanks for the information.I own a kayak so the trolling motor thing wouldn't affect me.I ran into a guy last summer while fishing and we got to talking and he mentioned it to me,so I had to ask about it.He said that he liked the place alot but he's the only person I've met personally that's fished there before.I used to be down in that area alot but now not so much.Figured that I'd try to get some more info on it before I made a trip down there.Thanks again for your input.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Not going to quote here, but attaching human emotions to animals or fish is what the antis want you to think. Geez its Bambi all over again.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

lakeslouie said:


> Not going to quote here, but attaching human emotions to animals or fish is what the antis want you to think. Geez its Bambi all over again.


Agreed! Sounds like some kind of snot nosed whining to me. If I catch one off the bed and it's a wall hanger, I'll keep it. If not I'll put it back just like any other Bass, and thank the good lord for the fun! Now getting back to business. How is the spawn doing in SW. Ohio and NKY. Places like Eastfork or the creeks off the Ohio River.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Why does no one mention the most obvious reason to not intentionally fish bedding Bass? Future Bass!!!! Can anyone sensibly make the argument for more and bigger Bass by fishing the beds???


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

leeabu said:


> Why does no one mention the most obvious reason to not intentionally fish bedding Bass? Future Bass!!!! Can anyone sensibly make the argument for more and bigger Bass by fishing the beds???


No they can't make that argument,for one reason they've probably never looked at it in those terms.That's the number one reason for not fishing for bedding bass.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Agreed! Sounds like some kind of snot nosed whining to me. If I catch one off the bed and it's a wall hanger, I'll keep it. If not I'll put it back just like any other Bass, and thank the good lord for the fun! Now getting back to business. How is the spawn doing in SW. Ohio and NKY. Places like Eastfork or the creeks off the Ohio River.


Hey great idea you got there 7thcorpsFA.Do you have any clue how long it takes bass here in Ohio to get to "wallhanger" size?It's not overnight,it's not in a year,not in a couple of years.It takes awhile for them to get to be big enough for people to call 'em hawgs.All you're doing by taking "wallhanger" sized bass of the beds & keeping them is,you are removing those genetics from the "pool".Not every bass has the genetics to grow big or don't you understand that.By the way don't you know that you don't have to keep 'em to get it up on your wall.They do replica mounts,all you need is the measurements & a picture.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lakeslouie said:


> Not going to quote here, but attaching human emotions to animals or fish is what the antis want you to think. Geez its Bambi all over again.


I'm not attaching human emotions to a fish or animals & i'm certainly not anti fishing or hunting.I really don't care if people keep fish to eat or hunt for food,I disagree with the practice of bed fishing for bass.As far as anything hunting wise goes I don't have an opinion on it one way or another.I don't hunt but I don't care if others enjoy doing it.If everyone that bass fished fished during the spawn,the population wouldn't be sustainable.They gotta be there to protect the fry.Gotta let them reproduce,especially the "hawgs".I simply put the question out there about people bed fishing liking to be interupted while "doing it".I don't care if it's a fish or animal(By the way,We're mammals) I don't believe that while they're "doing it" that they want to be interupted as I'm pretty sure that we don't like it either.How many of you like it when your interupted?NONE OF YA!!!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey great idea you got there 7thcorpsFA.Do you have any clue how long it takes bass here in Ohio to get to "wallhanger" size?It's not overnight,it's not in a year,not in a couple of years.It takes awhile for them to get to be big enough for people to call 'em hawgs.All you're doing by taking "wallhanger" sized bass of the beds & keeping them is,you are removing those genetics from the "pool".Not every bass has the genetics to grow big or don't you understand that.By the way don't you know that you don't have to keep 'em to get it up on your wall.They do replica mounts,all you need is the measurements & a picture.


I don't think you are making any converts here. Take the peta like nonsense to someone who cares. A Bass is a predator who eats his own kind, I have a little trouble feeling sorry for a ruthless canable that doesn't throw anything back. As others have said, if there was anything wrong with fishing beds the state wouldn't allow it. My only problem is that I'm not very good at it, but I'm working on it. You are welcome to fish any way you want, just don't dog my act man. I've kept one bass in the last 20 years and he is hanging right over my head as I speak. A make believe peta bass ain't no trophy! lol.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got into fishing the beds for bass this year and it is great working a nice sized bass into biting something. but I WOULD NEVER keep a spawning fish..when I see these people keeping these fish it makes me sick to my stomach. first off it is illegal where I fish to do so and its just wrong in my opinion. secondly I have seen what happens when I catch one and release it goes right back to the bed every time. and those big bass genes are out there anyway seeing as that bass has spawned many times. and you cant even talk to these guys cause they dont speak english. I HATE POACHERS!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I just got into fishing the beds for bass this year and it is great working a nice sized bass into biting something. but I WOULD NEVER keep a spawning fish..when I see these people keeping these fish it makes me sick to my stomach. first off it is illegal where I fish to do so and its just wrong in my opinion. secondly I have seen what happens when I catch one and release it goes right back to the bed every time. and those big bass genes are out there anyway seeing as that bass has spawned many times. and you cant even talk to these guys cause they dont speak english. I HATE POACHERS!


If it is illegal where you fish then there must be a reason for it in that body of water. But it is not illegal in 99% of other bodies of water and theres a reason for that too. We pay these states big money to manage our fish properly, and I think for the most part they do a good job. If they thought it was such a bad idea to fish beds they would make it illegal. The science and the state says it's just fine and thats because that bass and many like him have countless thousands of offspring swimming in that water with the same genetics just waiting there turn to make some good old boy or girl very happy while hanging on their wall. Year after year after year this has been going on sense time began and we still manage to have excellent bass fishing even though we have far more tools than ever that give us an advantage beyond the wildest dreams of fisherman just 50 years ago. Somehow the big wallhangers still manage to allude us. Somehow they still exist in healthy numbers. If you and others think it is so bad that it makes you sick, why in heck are you doing it. Don't you think you may hurt his feelings and put him out of the mood. I mean, if some jerk put a hook in your lip and caused you to fight for your life I don't think you would be in any shape to do the nasty with your old lady! Lighten up nature boy!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Out of curiosity, when those of you who are against fishing beds are trolling 45 feet from the bank in mid-May, and you hook into a nice sized bass, do you think they aren't involved in the spawning process or are you okay with it because you didn't sight fish a spawning bass? I don't get all the anger in this thread. There seems to be a bit of a holier than thou attitude toward certain LEGAL fishing techniques. The low blows calling fishing beds a sign of an untalented fisherman are a joke. Pulling bass off of beds isn't done with a net and lots of those fish are gun shy. You're not impacting their mortality in the five minutes it takes to reel her in, take a pic, and place her back in the water. I don't actively seek fish on beds, but I sure don't think its my place to criticize those who do. These arguments get out of hand every year and this is no exception. If you chip from the fringe and hole out for birdie and I putt from the same spot and get the same result, who cares as long as we both got our result legally?


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

jcustunner24 said:


> Out of curiosity, when those of you who are against fishing beds are trolling 45 feet from the bank in mid-May, and you hook into a nice sized bass, do you think they aren't involved in the spawning process or are you okay with it because you didn't sight fish a spawning bass? I don't get all the anger in this thread. There seems to be a bit of a holier than thou attitude toward certain LEGAL fishing techniques. The low blows calling fishing beds a sign of an untalented fisherman are a joke. Pulling bass off of beds isn't done with a net and lots of those fish are gun shy. You're not impacting their mortality in the five minutes it takes to reel her in, take a pic, and place her back in the water. I don't actively seek fish on beds, but I sure don't think its my place to criticize those who do. These arguments get out of hand every year and this is no exception. If you chip from the fringe and hole out for birdie and I putt from the same spot and get the same result, who cares as long as we both got our result legally?


Well said. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I don't think you are making any converts here. Take the peta like nonsense to someone who cares. A make believe peta bass ain't no trophy! lol.


Not trying to make any converts here because people will do what they do.This kind of discussion is what makes life interesting.We're all different & we all have different opinions on things.I am not a peta guy,never have been,never will be.If you wanna catch fish & eat 'em that's fine.If you hunt & eat your kill,then great.I however don't eat any largemouth that I catch,never been smallmouth fishin' but I wouldn't eat them either.To each their own as the saying goes.I simply stated my opinion on bed fishin' like some other people already had in this thread..If some feel some of my comments was out of line, then oops.My foot has been inserted in my mouth before & it'll be there again in the future.As far as the "make believe" peta trophy goes,I'm not the only one to advocate their use.Others on this site believe so as well.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Not trying to make any converts here because people will do what they do.This kind of discussion is what makes life interesting.We're all different & we all have different opinions on things.I am not a peta guy,never have been,never will be.If you wanna catch fish & eat 'em that's fine.If you hunt & eat your kill,then great.I however don't eat any largemouth that I catch,never been smallmouth fishin' but I wouldn't eat them either.To each their own as the saying goes.I simply stated my opinion on bed fishin' like some other people already had in this thread..If some feel some of my comments was out of line, then oops.My foot has been inserted in my mouth before & it'll be there again in the future.As far as the "make believe" peta trophy goes,I'm not the only one to advocate their use.Others on this site believe so as well.


Fair enough bro.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I was reading an article in BASS TIMES just yesterday about a study done on bed fishing during the spawn. The scientists seem to think that it doesn't dramatically hurt the bass population since 90% don't make it to adulthood anyway, although they say up here in the north it could hurt more because of the shorter growing season.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Out of curiosity, when those of you who are against fishing beds are trolling 45 feet from the bank in mid-May, and you hook into a nice sized bass, do you think they aren't involved in the spawning process or are you okay with it because you didn't sight fish a spawning bass? I don't get all the anger in this thread. There seems to be a bit of a holier than thou attitude toward certain LEGAL fishing techniques. The low blows calling fishing beds a sign of an untalented fisherman are a joke. Pulling bass off of beds isn't done with a net and lots of those fish are gun shy. You're not impacting their mortality in the five minutes it takes to reel her in, take a pic, and place her back in the water. I don't actively seek fish on beds, but I sure don't think its my place to criticize those who do. These arguments get out of hand every year and this is no exception. If you chip from the fringe and hole out for birdie and I putt from the same spot and get the same result, who cares as long as we both got our result legally?


If you get a big female 45 feet from shore and the water is deep enough to troll, she is not on the bed. She is either pre spawn or post spawn.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

leeabu said:


> If you get a big female 45 feet from shore and the water is deep enough to troll, she is not on the bed. She is either pre spawn or post spawn.


Let me clarify. I didn't mean you're actively "trolling" but rather idling forward with your trolling motor on and casting to the shore. Poor wording on my part. I'm assuming with the clarification you know what I mean.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> Not trying to make any converts here because people will do what they do.This kind of discussion is what makes life interesting.We're all different & we all have different opinions on things.I am not a peta guy,never have been,never will be.If you wanna catch fish & eat 'em that's fine.If you hunt & eat your kill,then great.I however don't eat any largemouth that I catch,never been smallmouth fishin' but I wouldn't eat them either.To each their own as the saying goes.I simply stated my opinion on bed fishin' like some other people already had in this thread..If some feel some of my comments was out of line, then oops.My foot has been inserted in my mouth before & it'll be there again in the future.As far as the "make believe" peta trophy goes,I'm not the only one to advocate their use.Others on this site believe so as well.


funny how one considers themself a bass angler and have it in your name and never fished for smallmouth..wow ya and 7thcorpsFA I fish erie and its tribs for bass and I really cant stand the inland lakes. also I dont care how big a bass is I'm not going to keep it to hang it up on the wall. thats not my style. hell I would probably release a state record if I caught one


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> funny how one considers themself a bass angler and have it in your name and never fished for smallmouth..


Hey bud,it's just a name,lighten up.I do bass fish 99% of the time.The rest of the time I go crappies,bluegills or cats.However most of the places that i fish only contain largemouths.CJ Brown(right where I reside)has smallmouth in it but I'm usually fishing for another species while there.Anyways I figured that if I tried to use largemouthgillscrappiencats as my name it'd been way too long.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

If one doesnt want to catch a spawning fish they better not fish april thru june cause if your fishing 15 feet or less one may be catching a spawning fish whether they know it or not. bass dont all spawn on the bank to all you off shore fishermen. Anyways, most people that are against sight fishing usually suck at it, they dont bite everytime like some think or sometimes it may take an hour to get one to bite. On another note, got out on st. clair this past sunday caught like 40 all but one i caught off of beds; also, caught my biggest smallmouth, 6lbs, off a bed, two weeks ago in sturgeon bay on 6lb test, in a tournament, talk about a rush.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

same argument, just a diff year!!! lol


----------

